# Help Idril stop smoking!



## Idril

*Help Idril stop smoking! Read to save a life!!!*

Day 1 - 2 mins

OK folks - those who read Anc 'stop smoking diary' would have seen I tried to stop smoking then, but failed 'boo hoo hoo'. I had given up once before over 6 yrs ago - I was was good and kept off for more than 5 yrs with no problems. But recent stressful events, made me start back.

So here goes again, I am no where funny as Anc is (i'm probably not funny at all), but I would really appreciate if I could have your support to help me and this includes, cajoling, bullying, bribery etc.

I have just put my 1st patch on (not on my eyelid as Anc did). *sigh* - It's 2 mins and I'm already feeling like... like...., well like doing something.....

Oh well, I'll go kick the door....


----------



## Theoden_king

The trick that I found helped was chewing gum, unfortunately I went through about 6 packs of chewing gum a day, also I only smoked for 2 and a half years so it would have been easier for me to quit, though it was still very hard and I always get cravings. I never have any extra money either, I think I have less money then when I did smoke, probably the costs of all that gum. Anyway the message that I should have wrote should have just been good luck.


----------



## Eriol

Since I never smoked, and can't give you my support as it seems there is a little matter of an Atlantic Ocean between us, I guess the best I can do is to encourage you and pray for you, Idril! 

Yes, that sounds about right... I'll do it .

You can do it... for sure.


----------



## Idril

Thanks guys - the verbal support is ok. I'm not into gum, makes my jaw hurt. Trying desperately not to eat everything in site though, otherwise I'll turn into an obese non smoker


----------



## Celebthôl

well i started for one puff and nearly choked my guts out and my throat hurt for about a week after , so i gave up nice and quick 

but you want my advice...you wont like it, you should never have started 

anyways, i heard a good idea, when you feel the craving go wash up or somthing...


----------



## Idril

"wash up" - you must be joking - I have a dishwasher
And I agree I shouldn't have started in the first place - I was 19 (which was pretty late starting) and I hung out with a group of smoking guys.

As I said I did give up for nearly 6 yrs , but while I was suing the local council last year I started again - the stress of trying to get a straight answer from those people would drive anyone to some sort of bad habit. I smoked instead of going on tranquillisers - the lesser of 2 evils.


----------



## Celebthôl

> _Originally posted by Idril _
> *"wash up" - you must be joking - I have a dishwasher
> *



LOL, well thats a bit of a pickle, hmmm, maybe have a shower, (you would be squeeky clean all the time , or go for a fun...on the middle of the country side away from shops and get the clean air through your lungs


----------



## Aulë

I know!
Become a professional athlete! 
I don't think they're allowed to smoke. 

Or, you could take up knitting, or some other endless task! 

Did you know that Wolverine from the X-Men could smoke a cigar, and by the time he'd completed it, his lungs will have already healed the damage it caused?
Jealous?


----------



## LADY N.

*STOP SMOKING???*

Hi!

I'm Lady N. (Nora), 18 years old, mexican.

You know, my mother has tried lots of times to stop smoking, but she just says that she can't do it, I tried to help her, but it's in vain.

I think that if you don't want to stop doing it, you can't have success, it's like stop drinking or eating a lot, you have to have courage, think in the persons you love, and maybe that can't be helpful, can't it???


----------



## tookish-girl

That why Idril should become a mutant!

I say change the warnings on the packets so they're more related to you. 

Fore xample, now we have those hilarious health warnings in the massive font that say "Smoking causes a slow and painful death". Write up your own, be creative, some ideas are:

You're gonna die if you smoke, you silly idiot!
Put down this box NOW.
Don't buy me
Smoking causes less damage to lungs if they're in a dustbin several miles from your house

etc etc


----------



## LADY N.

Exactly!!!!

You do have great ideas!!!!

And one more thing, if you don't care about you, who will???


----------



## Eriol

"Smoking can make you a fan of Fëanor"

"Smoking can make you a Gollum supporter"

"Smoking can impair your appreciation of Legolas/Aragorn"

Yeah, these could work .


----------



## LADY N.

can you send me e-mails to my personal e-mail???

it's:

[email protected]

I'll answer your e-mails faster that way.

lady N.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Can't give you any tips there Idril. I've never tried to stop smoking because with my self-discipline it is simply futile. I did however stop smoking for several days on many occasions, and hey, that's something too.


----------



## LADY N.

sorry, but I didn't realize, my time's over here  

I'd be here again tomorrow, so if you send me an e-mail to the address, I've already advise, I'll answer asap!!!

Tks for letting me know about you!

To all:

Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Idril

You guys are cracking me up
Professional athlete - I'm also asthmatic so allergic to excercise and housekeeping I already have a box of half finished jumpers which I knitted.

You're correct Lady N., but I do really want to give up - so I'm hoping with my will power and your encouragement - I'll get there

I like the idea of becoming a mutant, tookish (Izzy slayer) - I'll have to check out some clinics about that

I love the 'warning messages', both Tookish and Eriol. I should collect them and send them to the Chief Medical Officer - maybe he can use them

ithrynluin - a couple of days at a time - shows you can do it - apparently after 24 hrs the nicotine leaves your system - after that, a lot of it is habit. If you do want to give up at some point, we'll all happily terrorise you to help you Funnily last time I gave up, I did it in a week & a half.

Well, it's 5 1/2 hrs and not doing to badly - thanks to you guys. I'm missing my post dinner fag though


----------



## tookish-girl

Never mind think how much you'll enjoy your dinner when you can actually taste it again (you know smoking numbs the taste buds apparently)

Anyway, what about:

Smoking is more dangerous than walking blindfolded down the M1 at rush hour.

Smoking is more dangerous than going bungee jumping without the bungee.

Smoking is less dangerous than being a Peter Jackson fan on this forum


Okay, little extreme there. By the way, what's this Izzy Slayer? Is it a new heavy metal band?


----------



## Idril

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> * By the way, what's this Izzy Slayer? Is it a new heavy metal band? *



You blew up Izzy! - hope you've prepared a suitable speech for Wonks and Snaga

I had take away chinese - *sigh* this is the habit part - smoking after eating and other things.

Arghhhh.....Poppy - our Dallie has really bad wind today - I'm being gassed in my own home! Arghhhh


----------



## Aulë

Ooo! Time for some Monty Python Warnings! 

"Smoking is more dangerous than the Rabbit of Caerbarnnog!"

"Cigarettes have a viscious streak a mile wide"

"Cigarettes are the most foul, cruel, bad-tempered things you'll ever set your eyes on!"

"You'd better not risk another packet. Those cigarettes are dynamite!"


----------



## Idril

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *"You'd better not risk another packet. Those cigarettes are dynamite!" *


LOL That's why I smoked roll ups - you never know what's in those prepacked rolls 

I feel desperate - I better go shout at my hubby......


----------



## Idril

Day 2 *sigh* 

Well, I'm still off the 'little white sticks'. I didn't sleep very well last night as I missed my pre sleep cigarette, I am grumpy this morning as I| have missed my '1st thing in the morning' cigarette and because I didn't get mush sleep, did I say mush? well you know what I mean and to tell the honest truth, my brain feels a bit that way anyway?

I'm not feeling too bad though, obviously the patch is working on the nicotine part - it's the 'habit' part that's harder.

OK guys, I need some jokes to keep me going and to distract me


----------



## Rangerdave

I still smoke a pipe, so I can't say that I have truely quit smoking.
But I suppose that a pipe after supper is better than 2 packs of cigs a day.

So here is my advice. Buy a Daschund.

Yes a daschund.

The whole reason I quit cigarettes is that my goofy ittle dog kept stealing them and hiding them outside. (usually behind the mailbox)

The worst parts is that look they give you when you realize your smokes are gone.


RD


----------



## Aulë

It's a SAUSAGE DOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   

They are the coolest dogs. I know of a daschund who can round up sheep!

What do you do to make him steal your durries? Do you dip them in meat sauce or store them in old dog food tins??


----------



## Idril

This stupid thing has lost my post *sigh*

Well I was saying, I've been not too bad off the cigs. Thanks to you guys and your support. Thanks a heap ( I won't say of what - I'd get banned) oh dear, my humour is getting worse isn't it?

I love your dog Rangerdave, he/she's so cute. My dog only steals your dinner if left unattended! oh and and the rat poison, We had to call the vet out in the night to give her the antedote - cost us a fortune, but she's ok - passed it out the next day. Kids, dogs and husbands - no wonder I have grey hairs - granted - only a few

Well here's a pic of my spotty dog, spotty child and hairy husband - it gets difficult differenciating (sp?) the difference between all the animals in our house! They are all starting to look alike!

Oh well - that's life:

Please note the pain I've had to go throught to post this pic - it's the 7th time _ why can't it give pixel size! - my PC software only understands pixels! now 8th time *sigh*.

Oh by the way , the red eyes are demon child and dog. j/k But because Poppy has odd eyes 1 blue and 1 brown) one comes out green and the other red in pics.


----------



## Eriol

Keep going Idril! I noticed on another thread that you are resorting to desperate measures such as burning your fingers out of frustration, I never thought smoking (or quitting it) could be so dangerous!

Though this should be a good method of teaching you not to play with fire -- it works with a lot of things...

 

(Nice dog! but the kid and the husband are even nicer...)


----------



## Idril

hehe - If I stuck to that advice, my family would never get fed! Husband can't cook except for dried chinese noodles with melted cheese - arghhhhh.... I can't remember why I married him! But we've been best friends for 17 yrs and married for 10 so we know the worst of each other. 

Granted I did notice no one remembered 'mother's day' - which is in March in the UK - not even a card! - and they expected me to cook dinner as well !- can you believe the nerve of it! I should have locked them all out of the house!

I'm feeling pretty pleased with myself I figureds if I posted it on the forum I would have to stick to it - or feel the great shame you guys would rain upon me 

ASgain, Thanks everyone!


----------



## Arvedui

Keep it going. I know you can make it.
One of the most important things to do while you are quitting, is to do something else whenever you feel the urge to light up one of those terrible things. At least, it helped me.

And you are right about the shame-raining thing


----------



## Lhunithiliel

Hey, Idril!

Keep it up, girl!
If it works with you, I'll be the next!


----------



## Idril

DAY 4 1/2 

*sigh*, I've gone with cigs for 4 1/2 days and today i went without a new patch. I have to admit - I'm feeling kinda miserable now - I am debating with myself about whether to have a cig. or not. Why should I have not have one? ( I guess there's the 'rain of shame'. I can't remember. I was feeling so great this morning, and now it's blah.........

Also I'm trying to figure out how to do the broadband - (cable)wireless networking thingy for our 2 main laptops - info on this is mind-boggling - depressing - I wanted to get it today so I could have it all set up for tomorrow night - husband's on night shift (6pm to 6am) for 4 nights and I wanted to have the internet in bed (so to speak). Anyway had a look and it all seems so expensive - the PCMCIA cards are £60 each! and the router is £130.

Oh well, I'm rambling - better go stick another patch on I have big red patches where the patches have been and it's all itchy.

Some jokes guys or have you all forgotten me


----------



## Athelas

*Let Vanity help you*

?Next to sun exposure, smoking is the highest factor in wrinkling. Smokers have more wrinkles than people who don't smoke. Cigarette smoke releases free radicals that break down the vitamin C in the skin and contribute to premature wrinkling. Nicotine also causes small blood vessels and capillaries to contract, diminishing circulation and depriving the skin of nutrients.?

http://litecosmetics.com/tips.htm

Smoking will add five years to your appearance by increasing facial wrinkles. Smoking also will change the colour of your skin due to nicotine blood vessel constriction.

http://www.purehealthsystems.ws/beauty-tips.html

despite weighing less, smokers tend to be pot-bellied with spindly legs. 

"Smoker?s face was defined as one or more of the following:
a.	lines or wrinkles on the face, typically radiating at right angles from the upper and lower lips or corners of the eyes, deeplines on the cheeks, or numerous shallow lines on the cheeks and lower jaw. 
b.	A subtle gauntness of the facial features with prominence of the underlying bony contours. Fully developed this change gives the face and ?atherosclerotic? (sic. A bit like choked up blood vessels) look; lesser changes show as slight sinking of the cheeks. In some cases these changes are associated with a leathery, worn, or rugged appearance. 
c.	An atrophic, slightly pigmented grey appearance of the skin 
d.	A plethoric, slightly orange, purple and red complexion different from the purply blue colour of cyanosis or the bloated appearance associated with the pseudo-Cushing?s changes of alcoholism" 

http://www.quitsmokinguk.com/vanity_facts.htm#Pot Bellies

Unique to smokers, the condition of smoker's face is a combination of wrinkles, wierd features, and an oddly colored complexion. Research has shown that smoking acts on the small blood vessels, reducing the blood circulation to the skin. Smokers get more wrinkles, deeper wrinkles, all over their faces because nicotine constricts the tiny capillaries that nourish the skin. Skin that is starved for blood, and therefore for oxygen, tends to develop the signs of smoker's face. The signs are: 
*Extensive wrinkling (crows feet) at the outer edges of the eyes. While normal "crows feet" are soft and shallow, most smokers have deep and prominent wrinkles upward and downward. 
*Premature wrinkling. For smokers, middle-age starts in their early 30s as the tell-tale wrinkles around their mouth and eyes begin to appear. 
*Lip wrinkling. Smokers also may have wrinkles that radiate outwardly around their lips. 
*Skin color. Smokers very often have a yellow grey pallor to their skin. It is often easy to detect whether or not a person is a smoker simply by looking at his or her face. 
*Balding. Men who smoke are twice as likely to become bald as are men who do not smoke. Premature graying and thinning of the hair is 3 to 6 times more common in smokers. 
*Cobblestone wrinkles. Men smokers can be prone to yet another distinctive feature when they smoke. The backs of their necks may develop so called "cobblestone wrinkles" where the skin looks like a grid of tiny squares. 
*Leathery appearance. Slight hollowness of the cheeks, which emphasizes the bony contours of the face and leads to a gaunt appearance, a leathery or worn appearance to the face which may have a grayish tinge. 

http://www.askjanice.com/letters/smoking.asp


----------



## Idril

*Re: Let Vanity help you*

DAY 5 

Whoa! that's heavy... and to tell the truth kinda depressing But they are fair point and thanks for letting me know.



> _Originally posted by Athelas _
> *despite weighing less, smokers tend to be pot-bellied with spindly legs. *



At least I don't have to worry about this - I have a J-Lo lower half.

I was very good last night and didn't have one, and I didn't shout at the dog, or kids or even husband , though the craving has started again this am and the kids are at school and husband's at work, so I'm all by my lonesome self.

I need more jokes guys!!


----------



## Arvedui

I'm sorry, Idril, but I am lousy at telling jokes. 
But if you need a comic relief, go to this thread! 
Or use the search option, and search for 'jokes.'

There are some really good ones around.


----------



## Idril

Hahaha - I looked at the photo and thought you were going to shrink the size of the dog! I'm thinking - so what has he done? You exorsised (sp?) the demons from child and Poppy. LOL.

The pig's ears are dried - she loves to chew them, she's very good, we take her to the pet shop and she selects her own - we figure if she runs off, we'll find her there.


----------



## Ancalagon

Idril, you are suffering the same problem I had, you are thinking too much! Thinking too much is our own worst enemy; it keeps us awake at night, it never stops talking, it shouts and screams for us to listen to what it is saying...usually it revolves around, 'go on, one won't matter, you have your patch on and you can manage just one!'

Then, when you overcome that, the real problems start when you have a drink, maybe a glass of wine or a beer and KAZAMM, the only thing on your mind is a cigarette, everyone in the room fades away, as you try to think how you can get one, sneak it out and smoke it in the toilet!

What to do? How to overcome the habit, the cravings are tenfold with alcohol in the system, the desire for a cigarette overwhelms even the strongest of personalities! Eat or smoke, eat or smoke??? This pretty much becomes the main issue then. Eat? it has to be eating, it is better than smoking! It has to be fattening aswell, none of this dietary food, it has to be real food, full-fat, unhealthy food, because you are managing one craving by replacing it with another: I settle for Kebabs (otherwise known as 'lips and bums on a spike') or KFC Bargain Buckets Yep, 482g fat in every bite: good God, now my thinking too much has stopped only to be replaced by my ateries screaming for mercy...'no,no stop the Colonel, he is advancing towards me with Chicken Gravy in one hand and a cholestrol test in the other!!!' 

'There, there I say, I will order Diet Coke, isnt that healthy?' 

My word, don't we go to such lengths to justify ourselves to ourselves! We smoke one or two Cigarettes with our patches on because we have convinced ourselves we have reduced our nicotene intake by 98%. Plus, we can eat whatever we want, because we had 'diet coke' intead of regular coke. 

It is all out to tempt us and there is very little to support us. The only thing that seems to be helping me is the fact I am going to the gym...but that is another story altogether


----------



## Idril

Oh wonderful Anc! - I did wonder if you were still off the ciggies - great that you are. Sunday night I subbed the stick for a bottle of wine - hubby had to drag me up the stairs! - He was wheezing so hard, I got an attack of the giggles and then had an accident - opps. (Blame it on having babies).

Your right though - the thoughts (those little nicotine demons) go round and round - trying to drive you crazy. Hmmm - KFC - I think I heard somewhere - 60% fat content! I wonder if it's worth it sometimes, depriving ourselves, so we are miserable - what kinda life is that?

Did you get a skin reaction to the patch? As I said before, I have red itchy patches where the patches were - and they keep moving - I wake in the morning and it's inched a few centimetres sideway, just enough to make a new red, itchy patch

Keep posting here when you get the chance - I really enjoy your humour and support


----------



## Eriol

Nothing new to say... but KEEP GOING Idril!

I am looking forward to a day in which you will declare this thread closed for good, as a tribute to your will, since you will be definitely out of smoking...


----------



## LADY N.

Have you had success Idril???


----------



## Athelas

*Careful with the patches*

Some people have a terrible skin reaction, sometimes looking as bad as second-degree burns. Think about what you are subjecting that small patch of skin to. Granted, for saving your life, it's a small price to pay. There's always the gum. A doctor could also prescribe wellbutrin, but it can have strange psychological side-effects. Hang in there.


----------



## LADY N.

that's true, but gum and patch can make some injuries, but if there's not another way, I think the other option (of the gum) will be better, at least, that's my opinion.


----------



## Idril

DAY 6 

Thanks Eriol & Lady N. for checking in - I've been a bit busy today with this FAQ thingy. I am still off the dreaded ciggies it was hard work lastnight and this morning.

Athelas - I have these red itchy patches now - it's the sort of sweet itch that drives you nuts. I'm trying not to use my nails, so the hair brush is hard at work instead.

That's all for now, but again thaks for the support - it means a lot.


----------



## LADY N.

Idril, I know you're busy, but can you please send me an e-mail to the following:

[email protected]

I'd really appreciate it, out of the board of course.

To the other people in the board:

Don't get me wrong, it's just that I want to receive an e-mail to that address.


----------



## Idril

I tried the gum - taste nasty - yuck - and you have to chew it a bit then tuck in in the side of your mouth and then chew it again and tuck it aside. I'm not generally into gum anyway - Sister Reina - from Convent School told us ,we get 'dracula' jaws, if we chewed too much gum - lol - she was a riot - not like a regular nun at all - we had a school trip once to the beach and she was there in her swimsuit - we where really surprised - but we were kinda busy oggling the lad we'd brought along to act as lifeguard - we enlisted him from the boys college (run by priests) across the road from the convent. Life back then was so cool!

I've sent an email Lady N.


----------



## LADY N.

i've not yet received the e-mail, anyway, I'll be waiting for it!

your story was funny!


----------



## Idril

DAY 7 

Shame, oh shame! I gave in this morning and had a cigarette - I was feeling so miserable - my periods came so had bad cramps, my legs were aching, my lower back was killing me and I forgot to put a new patch on last night.

The good thing is, that it didn't taste very nice - and I'm hoping it will be my only laspe. Also at the moment I'm on my own for quite a bit as hubby's doing a 12hr night shift for 4 nights and then he sleeps all day and with the kids at school, the nick-o-teen demon is finding fertile ground to play mischief in. Which reminds me - I better go put on a patch.

Oh well - lets hope I don't feel the need to finish the pack of tobacco - it would be a shame to waste it - maybe I could put it in the freezer?


----------



## Idril

LOL - That's wasting money! & the last ime I threw a pack in the bin, I was digging it up a few days later - a sad situation isn't it? I thought if I put it the freezer , the time I had to wait for it to defrost, my craving may have gone. Then again I could stick it in the microwave


----------



## laura

Keep going Idril. I've been cigarette free for over 12 years now (OK I've had the occasional lapse at the Xmas works do when I've been plied (sp) with too much falling down juice). Only way I managed at the start was 'cos I had a really, really bad cold and I just didn't feel like a ciggi and that got me over the worst bit. I know how really tough it is because I'd given up loads of times before and lasted for 6 months, but then something happened and I started again. I'm routing (sp) for you.


----------



## Idril

Thanks Laura - it helps know others have gone throught it a well

Walter - I always wondered about trying a pipe - I get really odd looks with just smoking roll-ups (once in Trinidad - a bunch of unknown guys surounded to block me from view from a policeman . I explain to them it was ordinary tobacco - as down there they don't get loose tobacco - so they assumed it was 'weed' - it was kinda funny - but they were very kind, trying to protect me. Can you imagine the looks I would get with a pipe! LOL is would be hilarious!

I have never touched any other type of 'drugs' and never will - That's definately a BIG no, no for me. I don't even drink very much anymore - leftovers from being pregnant - I stopped alcohol then and never really started back - 1 glass of wine has me reeling now. In my youth though I could drink most guys under the table those were the days....

I guess my problem is dealing with stressful situations, maybe I should take up yoga or something - *sigh* life can be soooo hard sometimes


----------



## Idril

LOL That sounded so funny - a rotten pipe. Maybe, I'll pass on the pipe - sounds too complicated - is it then more of case of having something to hold and do rather than actually smoking it?

I think I'll just try and keep of the smokes full stop, in whatever form.


----------



## Idril

Sound very ritualistic. Smoking roll-up is a tiny bit like that because if you don't roll it properly - the tobacco all falls out the end and drops hot ash all over you , and if you roll it too tightly, you can't get the 'drag'. I personally like them quite thin, not the chunky ones and there's an art to getting them even diameter. Hard to have one if at a party or club as it's very fiddlely.

My dad used to smoke a pipe - not sure why he stopped. You'll have to send me that pic of you pipe collection sometime.


----------



## Ancalagon

Walter's Altar

All hail to the pied piper and his whiskey drinking way's!


----------



## Idril

Very good Anc, I couldn't have put it better myself 

That's impressive Walter - I like the 'fancy' one - do you smoke them all - or are some just for your collection?


----------



## Idril

DAY 8 

No, I've been very good and not had another one

The one I called fancy is the one with the wide 'trumpet' mouth and also the one with the white lumpy looking bowl.

I just adore the Bilbo pipe, very natty as we would say here - does the smoke sensation vary with each pipe - for instance the Bilbo one has a very long 'stem' (don't know what that part's called)?

I'm begining to imagine you, lounging in your smoking jacket, sitting in your leather chair in your wood paneled library, sipping whiskey 

Hubby has just advised me that the wide one is a Sherlock Holmes type one.


----------



## Idril

Arrgghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! Someone's cut a hole in the back of my car! I have a soft top 4X4 and they have sliced it with a stanley blade. I am so, so, so........'empty bladdered!' . It happened last night - hubby took the car to work and discovered it at 6 this morning! He's just gone back to work to show management and see if the CCTV has anything on it and to call the police as, this place is in the middle of nowhere and all the factory staff are issued Stanley knives and it might be someone at work who's done this! I need a fag! (end rant ). 

Here's a pic


----------



## Idril

That's really interesting - the word "kalabash" is familar to me from when I lived in Trinidad (they were a former Brit colony and had Africian slaves - so the plant would have travelled that way). I can't remember exactly what it is, but I remember bowls and jewellery were made from the shell, I think - it was awhile back - childhood memories are fading away

Well, I convinced the police to come and 'dust' the back windscreen for prints, as the culprits also tried to unzip the panel. Thankfully, that piece is a separate panel so I don't have to replace the entire top. £199.51 plus VAT - that's my kitty I was saving for for my wireless broadband network kit gone. And it's pointless claiming on my insurance as my excess is £120 and this is my 1st policy - all our other cars have been in my husband's name *sigh*. This is sooo depressing.

I have to admit to working very hard at not having a cigarette - it's times like these when one is needed. I need something - will have to raid the snack cupboard or something.


----------



## Eriol

*Eriol pops in to give Idril some encouragement and hears the bad news*

I would advise a stroll. Not only it is a pleasant activity in itself, but it should (??) take your mind off the cigs. It would help in getting over the vicious attack on your car 

Not very helpful coming from a guy who never smoked, but that's my role in this play .

Outdoors are always nice.


----------



## Eledhwen

The malice of Morgoth has a long reach still! I have two suggestions, Idril.

1. Try not to think of all you would like to say and do to the orc who ruined your soft top. Unless they are caught, the unfulfilment of that scene eats only at you.

2. Get hold of some roasted sunflower seeds still in their shells. It will keep your hands and mouth busy with relatively little calorie input (no good if you bit your nails - you'd never get into them).


----------



## FREEDOM!

Stop Smoking!


----------



## Idril

DAY 8 

Thanks Eriol, Eledhwen and Freedom.

Well I have to confess to having one last night. The stress of the day, I think fnally got to me - I just couldn't relax, wind down. Also with hubby doing night shift, after I put the kids to bed- it's also kinda lonely.



> _Originally posted by Eledhwen _
> *The malice of Morgoth has a long reach still!*


I like that , some horrible Orc running loose in the Shires! Where are the Orc hunters when you need one (probably the same place with the plumbers)

At least the police came out and dusted the car for prints - but they didn't find any they could use - but at least they tried. Also while trying to tape the hole (luckily they flap was still attached and hanging inside) up, we discovered the manufacturer name and number on a little tag (they're in London) - so we rang them and they sold us the back panel for £102 incl. VAT and delivery! So that made me feel a bit better. Shame on Suzuki - that's 100% markup, probably more because they would get a significant discount.

I am hoping to have no more lapses - it's 12 days before hubby has to do a night shift again and we're fairly busy this weekend.

Again, thanks everyone for your support - it is helping


----------



## FREEDOM!

U need to have your husband lock all your cigarettes in a droor (sp) or closet. And use several pad locks.

Glad to help.


----------



## Eriol

Recent testimony I've heard from an ex-smoker:

"You will never convince people do stop smoking by pointing out that it is dangerous, unhealthy, a poison, etc. etc. Negatives are unattractive. 

The way to do it is to point out HOW GREAT it is to _not_ smoke. How food tastes better, how you can smell again a whole gamut of smells you've forgotten... Your breathing becomes easier, you become a stronger person...

Believe me, I know what I'm talking about. People who never smoked cannot imagine the difference it makes."

I thought you'd like that Idril...


----------



## Idril

DAY 9 

Thanks Eriol - hmmmm

Well, I've been busy today - went to see the ASCAR racing 'Days of Thunder' at Rockingham Speedway, which is just 15 mins from where I live. Shame about all the car crashes - 1 race lasted 2 hrs!, but it was exciting all the same. All those V8 engines......

I must confess to having a ciggies when I came home It's the 'wind down' fag. Shame, oh shame *hangs head*.

I'm trying but it seems harder this time around


----------



## Athelas

"The drunkard of a thousand nights can never have 'just one more.'"

You're either a smoker, or not. You either quit, or you're still smoking.


----------



## laura

Benefits of not smoking. Well I don't get so many nasty headaches and my husband's migraines have definitely decreased. Food does taste better and I did find I could actually run for the train. Nicotine doesn't build up on your furniture - it took ages to get this kind of film off my piano - mind you it had been to other houses before it came to me - not guilty for all of it.

Keep it up.


----------



## Idril

DAY 11 

Well things have been a bit difficult the last couple of days. The red patches, I've got from the patches have gotten worse. The last one has gone purple and the swelling is an area of 8in long and 6in wide around where the patch was - so I've stopped using them. I have to admit to having a couple of half a cigarettes in the meantime. I'll be seeing the 'smoking clinic' nurse tomorrow and see what she thinks.

Thanks for the support Athelas and laura, hopefully I'll be back on track soon


----------



## Estrella

Idril, every consider hypnosis therapy? it may work, as long as you're not a complete skeptic. It like makes cigarettes taste like burnt rubber, makes you hate them. It may take a few sessions though, but it might just work.

Cheers


----------



## Eriol

Hey, Idril, cheer up! Those patches were just to help along, you don't really need them.

(I hope this sounds cheerful and not annoying). 

Think of how nice it would be to not smoke... this seems better than any patch, to me.


----------



## Idril

DAY 15 

After having to stop the patches because areas of me look like I've been attacked by mega mutant leeches, I've been given some nicotine lozenges instead.

I have had a few smokes in the 3 days I've been off the patches - but I've not returned completely to the habit, I've been having a couple of puffs and stubbing out the rest.

Oh well, we'll see if I can get back on track & thanks Eriol - you've been hanging in there with me all along. I appreciate it


----------



## Eriol

You're welcome... keep going! 

(by the way, less smoking is worse than none, but better than regular habit. It's a step forward. I have no doubt you'll manage to do it before July... just don't get too impatient, give time a chance  )

I never understood why the technique was full stop as opposed to smoking less and less cigarettes, "until there were none"... but then again I never smoked, what can i know about it ?


----------



## Idril

I remember now why I smoke. The kids accidently left the gate open, so the dog ran off, so I'm trying to find this dog, who has no road sense - I send one child off to the local chip shop in case Poppy is there, then hubby comes home after a 12 hr shift to find chaos. So he goes off to look as well. Meanwhile I'm standing like an idiot at the top of the drive yelling 'Poppy', listening out for the sickening screech! Then a car pulls up and tells me, she's coming down the other side of the road. She doesn't even stop on approach, she flys pass me into our yard. Now to find husband and number 1 child. After a while number 1 child returns and tell me he's seen he dog come home, and has gone looking for hubby. 10 mins later number 1 child ask, where's daddy? I thought he had returned with number 1 child you see. But he didn't find him! and doesn't tell me. So my poor husband is now scouring the countryside looking for the dog which is lazing in the garden! Meanwhile - dinner is nearly ruined (at least the veg were! Then husband comes home but number 1 child has gone to the local park to look for daddy. Does this sound confusing - imagine my state! Anyway finally hubby goes to look for chikd and returns with him - so I do a head count - 2 kids, 1 husband and 1 dog!

Arghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LADY N.

yeah, that's a good reason to smoke, but you still know it's not correct =)


----------



## Eriol

Can we assume that the lack of posting in this thread means that you've conquered? Or that you have given up? Or none of the above?

Hang in there Idril!


----------



## Idril

DAY 17 

Well - it's both - I haven't given up completely yet. But I'm stuck on 2 ciggies a day - 1st thing in the morning and last thing at night. 

*sigh*


----------



## Eriol

Hey, that's something... it's supposed to be better than your ordinary load (whatever it was).

If you can keep it at those levels it is a victory, and no doubt it will be easier to try again in some months.


----------



## Idril

Normally, I'd smoke anywhere between 10 and 20 a day - mostly 10.

I think it's not too bad that I can go the day with just 1 lozenge and the 2 cigs. I'm hoping I can cut out the morning one first and then the night one after.

Again, thanks for your constant support .


----------



## Ithrynluin

> _Originally posted by Idril _
> *I'm hoping I can cut out the morning one first and then the night one after.*



2 cigs a day Idril? You're doing a fab job. And yes, that last smoke before sleep is compulsory.


----------



## Aulë

Yep- nothing like some nice, tarry smoke going through your lungs as you sleep....

Keep it up, Idril- You can do it!


----------



## Estrella

Heck, Idril, you seem to be doing fine without hypnotism. You can't expect yourself to go from 20 to nil instantly. Have you tried other methods to releive stress instead of smoking, like meditation. ( you don't have to sit in the yogi style with the candles,ect. Just try a quick mental snickers bar break.  )


----------



## Aulë

> _Originally posted by Estrella _
> * like meditation. ( you don't have to sit in the yogi style with the candles,ect. *



Yep- just sit there with your pickinic basket, with your pal BooBoo, and watch out for Ranger Smith. 

*Decides that sleep is needed urgently...*


----------



## Estrella

Lol.. i'm serious, a quick little mental picnic can be very relaxing. honor your subconcious's abilities!


----------



## flame

this might have been siad. i am not sure i havent read all the thread, but keep busy, do things that take your mind of smoking (like a hobby or exercise) 

i may be 14 but my mom smokes and she has tryed to give up many a time.

hope it works.


flame


----------



## Chymaera

Try substituting Chocolate for your last two cigarettes. At least 500 grams a day.   

You would think that nature would have a healthy natural addiction that would counter-act the nicotine. Or Would that be to much to hope for.


----------



## Ice Man

Stop smoking.


----------



## flame

> _Originally posted by Arcanjo _
> *Stop smoking. *



thats a BIG help isnt it. lol.


----------



## FREEDOM!

I am about too offer you some of the best advice you will get, (maybe not).

Second hand smoking is worse than First hand smoking.

So every time you smoke around friends and family you increase the chance of them getting Lung Cancer and/ or dieing.


----------



## Theoden_king

I started smoking again, quite recently, because I wanted to. The way I see it is you only live once, however I am not ike you Idril, you have a family etc. I am young and can worry about quitting when I settle down either that or I'll die before I do!


----------



## Idril

DAY 19 (I think ?)

NO, NO, NO Theoden! stop before it grabs hold of you again!

Chymaera, I'd weigh a ton and be covered in zits if I took your advice 

Freedom - I don't smoke around the kids - I've banished myself to the bathroom.

I'm still working at it, thanks everyone for your support


----------



## Theoden_king

I don't know it's not that bad besides, I only have about 5 a day which isn't as bad as what I used to be on.


----------



## Idril

Theoden, 5 is still too many just like my 2. The problem is, is doesn't stop at 5, the amount will increase. Please reconsider. It is unhealthy for us to smoke and, we need to stop now.


----------



## Theoden_king

Maybe although it depends what brand you smoke, I started back on silk cut's (if you are unfamiliar with these they have holes in the filter so that you don't get as much nicotine etc.) and five of them is worth about two Marlboro's (which are pretty strong)


----------



## Aulë

One question: Why?

I don't see the point of inhaling tar....


----------



## Ithrynluin

Well, I don't see the point in most sports...

It's just throwing a ball around...  

It just gives you satisfaction.


----------



## Eriol

Keep going... 99 posts of support for you so far!


----------



## Theoden_king

Idril, if the amount will increase for me from five then won't it for you from 2?


----------



## Aulë

Yes, but Idril is TRYING to decrease the amount of durries that she smokes.
You seem to think that you somehow benefit from it.

And ithrynluin: Sports are completely the opposite to smoking
Sports make you HEALTHY, durries KILL YOU! 

You might as well just eat rat poison....


----------



## Ithrynluin

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *And ithrynluin: Sports are completely the opposite to smoking
> Sports make you HEALTHY, durries KILL YOU!
> *



Sure, but these are both things that some people like and others don't. It's no use trying to explain what some find 'attractive' in smoking and why others find sports so appealing. It's just no use quarrelling over taste.


----------



## Aulë

*falls off chair*

You have GOT to be kidding...

What amazes me is that people actually start smoking now that it's proven that smoking kills.
Sure, for people like Idril, the awareness was not there. And I'm glad to see that people like her are taking the effort to get out of such an addictive habit. (Honeslty, who couldn't resist with people like gool ol' John Wayne rounding up outlaws whilst taking a 'relaxing' puff.)
But then there are people like Ivan and Theoden_king, who start smoking once the mass anti-smoking advertising has started, and the proof that it destroys your lungs is out there.

Maybe it was peer pressure or them trying to be 'cool'.
"Yeah, I wanna be cool and disolve my lungs. Yeah, I wanna stink and rot and my teeth. Yeah, I want to try and kill people by breathing my toxic breath all over them."
I just don't see why they do it, yet alone start.

And what do you see that is so attractive in smoking????
Answer me please: there must be some ultimate secret out there that explains why you do it.


----------



## Idril

> _Originally posted by Theoden_king _
> *Idril, if the amount will increase for me from five then won't it for you from 2? *



Yep - I'm on 3 now, and will need the one before bed We will find any excuse to justify a fag. I'm going to have to bite the bullet and chuck the rest of the tobacco down the loo and be miserable for a few days.

It's not the nicotine that's the problem, but the tar, milds don't reduce the tar - that's the brown substance that stains everything including your lungs. Also, nicotine is one of the most toxic substance about - it's used as insecticide! It take 4 seconds for it to hit the brain from being inhaled - faster than any known anesthetic. Saw this TV show the other day, where the woman killed the guy, by putting nicotine on the inside of a contraceptive device! Yikes!

Aule - sports can kill you - it'd be interesting to find out, how many people get injuried from sports annually and compare it to illness due to smoking.

Rat poison doesn't give you the 'buzz'.

and I was aware of the dangers - my mom is a radiographer - she treats cancer.

Nicotine is as addictive as heroine - it can hook you with the first fag.

I won't harrass you Theoden, but as you've just restarted - I had to try. We could try - I'll give up my 4 and you give up your 5.


----------



## Aulë

> Aule - sports can kill you - it'd be interesting to find out, how many people get injuried from sports annually and compare it to illness due to smoking.



In the USA, 400,000 people die of smoking-related deaths every year.
1,000 people die from sports injuries.

Need I say more?


----------



## Estrella

Hypnosis is still an option. I've learned how to hypnotize myself, though i did it without realizing i did it untill much later. It's not too difficult, and since your down 75%- 90% ( way to go!) it'll be even easier.


----------



## Idril

That's not a fair comparison as many of those people would have probably died from heart disease anyway.


----------



## Ithrynluin

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *Maybe it was peer pressure or them trying to be 'cool'.
> *



I didn't start smoking when the mass of my friends started...so it's neither peer pressure nor trying to be 'cool'. I just started.

Sure, I'm aware it is dangerous. So is breathing exhaust fumes from cars and factories, being out in the sun too much (that dratted ozon lair!), and while we're talking about sports - you can get injured badly or beaten to death by some mindless group of ardent fans. I won't bother to explain what I find attractive in smoking, I doubt you would understand my reasons (if you can even call them so), and I won't try to understand why you find baseball so thrilling.


----------



## Aulë

You better not be getting me confused with FoaT again... 
I HATE baseball....

And the difference between exhaust fumes and cigarettes is CHOICE. You don't have a choice about breathing exhaust fumes or being sunburnt, but you do so with cigarettes.

And the chances of being attacked by fans is extremely rare, and only so in pro sports. And the benefits of sports greatly outweighs the cons.


----------



## Idril

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> * I won't bother to explain what I find attractive in smoking, I doubt you would understand my reasons (if you can even call them so), and I won't try to understand why you find baseball so thrilling. *



I have to admit to liking smoking - it's relaxing - you get a slight buzz. I think that's why I'm loathe to give up my last 2 (or 4). The first one in the morning - generally doing your ablutions . The ones after meals - help digestion . The one after, ahh..., hmmm... bedroom activities . Any stressful moments, disperse temporarily with a ciggie  . The last one before bed - to help one 'wind-down' .

If we all stopped smoking - I know the Chancery would lose tons of £. This is why it's not illegal to smoke ciggies. Gov'ts can't afford for everyone to stop. Everyone lives of the proceeds of tobacco.

You're so right ithrynluin, everything around us is now so dangerous. Food - you get fat and get heart disease, drink - liver gets destroyed, sun - skin cancer, driving - bad drivers somehow always manage to kill the good drivers, flying - tails fall off; terrorist attacks. I developed asthma, after an allergic reaction to the small pox vaccine at the age of 2 and I am now curse with it for the rest of my life!

I didn't think there was baseball in Australia


----------



## Elendil3119

I agree with Aulë; the benefits of sports FAR outweigh any detriments. Besides, not everybody gets injured playing sports, but everyone who smokes has their lungs destroyed. I have never been injured playing sports, and the benefits are immense.


----------



## Eriol

Yes, people have been known to do the weirdest things. I heard there is a big bunch of people hanging around an internet site discussing escapist literature! 

Smoking and baseball pale in comparison.

I am not a militant anti-smoker, if you want to smoke, I'm fine. (my two parents smoke, heavily, and quit, easily -- sorry about that Idril  ).

I would gladly uphold a bill of rights for smokers, they are so harrassed... 

But I don't smoke, never felt any curiosity about it, probably never will. My second-hand smoke at home did it for me, apparently.


----------



## Ithrynluin

> _Originally posted by Elendil3119 _
> *but everyone who smokes has their lungs destroyed.*



Untrue, there are people who are chain smokers who live to a very old age, and there are those that die at 40 having never touched alcohol or cigarettes.


----------



## Ice Man

> _Originally posted by flame _
> *thats a BIG help isnt it. lol. *



At least I tried.


----------



## Estrella

Idril, look at it logically. It's all in your head. If you were addicted to lemon drops, you'd have the exact same effect, just put Lemon drops in place of cigarettes ( I'm not suggesting you go out and literally replace cigarettes with lemon drops.. , you'd get fat in no time. That's why i eat tootsie rolls instead of chocolate. ) It is logically and medically impossible for the same drug to both relax and energize you. It is all in your head, you can overcome it. Just remind yourself that you don't need it, and keep repeating it to yourself.

I agree with you eriol, my Grandparents smoke. They quit for bout 10 years, then started again. Now my grandmother is trying to quit again. But it's hard to go against family, even if i hate that they do it.

Oh and don't they play Cricket in Austraila?


----------



## Elendil3119

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Untrue, there are people who are chain smokers who live to a very old age, and there are those that die at 40 having never touched alcohol or cigarettes. *


Well, you won't deny the fact that everyone who smokes experiences negative effects, will you?  My point was that it can't be compared to sports just because they are so different. In smoking, everone who participates is harmed, but in sports its only a small portion that get injured.


----------



## Idril

> It is logically and medically impossible for the same drug to both relax and energize you.



hehe, I know . and it's cricket - yup very big 'down under'.

My great grand aunt, lived to be 98 and she smoked 20 + everyday. But my 30yr old aunt died of breast cancer, leaving 4 little kids behind.

Sports require physical exertion! Also, here in the UK we don't have access to that many sports facilities - especially in the rural areas. But honestly playing a bit of sport is good for general well being. Maybe, I'll join the local Hunt this weekend and chase some hapless fox round the countryside, then when the hounds have ripped it to pieces, I'll get blood gets smeared on me and maybe get to bring home the 'ear'.


----------



## Aulë

> _Originally posted by Estrella _
> *Oh and don't they play Crickett in Austraila? *



No, we don't play Crickett.
We play Cricket 

It is also played in South Africa, England, New Zealand, Canada, Scotland, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Namibia, Singapore, India, Bangladesh, Zimbabwe, The West Indies, The Netherlands, Kenya, Argentina, Bermuda, The Cayman Islands, Denmark, East & Central Africa, Fiji, France, Germany, Gibraltar, Hong Kong, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Nigeria, Nepal, Papua New Guinea, Tanzania, Uganda, UAE, and the USA. 

It is also being introduced in Afghanistan, Austria, Bahamas, Bahrain, Belgium, Belize, Bhutan, Botswana, Brazil, Brunei, Chile, The Cook Islands, Costa Rica, Croatia, Cuba, Cyprus, The Czech Republic, Finland, Gambia, Ghana, Greece, Indonesia, Japan, South Korea, Kuwait, Lesotho, Luxembourg, Maldives, Malta, Morocco, Norway, Oman, Panama, The Philippines, Portugal, Qatar, Samoa, Sierra Leone, Spain, St. Helena, Suriname, Sweden, Switzerland, Thailand, Tonga, The Turks And Caicos Islandsm and Vanuatu.


----------



## Idril

"BEWARE! BEWARE!" cricket is taking over the world!


----------



## Eriol

Cricket will onlt "catch" in Brazil on the day the US wins the World Cup 

(You know what World Cup I'm talking about, Aulë...)


----------



## Aulë

It's also taking over this thread.
And although I'd love to talk about cricket here until the cows come home, I'd better cease my cricket-related rantings and move them over to the sports Guild. 

Now, back to Idril's (or was it Eriol's... ) quest to quit smoking...


----------



## Estrella

- Hides in a hole- Ok,Ok, i'll fix it...  . But Hey you can't blame me, America is wierd, and we don't realize how off beat we are with the rest of the world. some americans have probably never even heard of CrickeT. I just wish we'd switch to the darn Metric System already...


----------



## FREEDOM!

OK, please stop smoking, think about this, every time you puff you are killing yourself, you won't be there for your family.
Think about the sadness of your friends and family at YOUR funeral.
Scared yet?


----------



## Theoden_king

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *
> But then there are people like Ivan and Theoden_king, who start smoking once the mass anti-smoking advertising has started, and the proof that it destroys your lungs is out there.
> *



Aulë, you have absolutely no idea when I started smoking. I started smoking again recently after I had quit for about 8 months, when exactly would you say the mass anti-smoking advertising started? 



> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *
> Maybe it was peer pressure or them trying to be 'cool'.
> *



I started smoking at a very young age (13ish) back then it probably was to look 'cool', I will admit that it was a pretty stupid thing to do but whats done is done and now I am addicted.



> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *You seem to think that you somehow benefit from it.
> *



When did I say this? I said that I was on five a day which is better than the fifteen or twenty a day I was on before.


----------



## Idril

DAY 20 

OK Guys. Aule doesn't understand - true, but he has our interest at heart and any comments are meant in that vein. I did say they could harrass me if I slipped up, but it shouldn't extend to you.

Well, I've had 2 so far and on my second lozenge.


----------



## Eriol

And were these two cigs any good? Or just a reflex? 

I hope at least they were good...


----------



## Idril

Oh Yeah! That's why it's hard to give up.


----------



## Aulë

> Aulë, you have absolutely no idea when I started smoking. I started smoking again recently after I had quit for about 8 months, when exactly would you say the mass anti-smoking advertising started?



OK, Correct me if I'm wrong: but you're 18, right?
You started smoking when you were 13?
That's 5 years ago.

Anti-smoking advertising started LOOOOONG before that.


----------



## Theoden_king

Yeah thats true, but at 13 kids think that they can smoke and be safe from cancer, this is indeed a stupid way to act but it's just an immature way of thinking which is what I took. After those few years I was addicted and although I still saw advertisements against smoking when I had matured, at that point it was hard to quit.


----------



## Idril

DAY 21 
I was good - yesterday - I only had three. I can be sooo weak willed at times.

Theoden_King - but you know now in your mature years, that is isn't good for us to smoke. Because you have only just restarted - it will be easier to give up now rather than later. But it has to be your decision - we cannot convince someone who doesn't want to give up to do so - impossible - it actually makes us go the other way!

Aulë, how old do you think I am, you little whipper snapper?!? John Wayne indeed (for those not in the know - John Wayne used to advertise cigarettes as being good for you health! and I only know this because of the tobacco law suits, not because I was there).


----------



## Theoden_king

> _Originally posted by Idril _
> *Theoden_King - but you know now in your mature years, that is isn't good for us to smoke. Because you have only just restarted - it will be easier to give up now rather than later. But it has to be your decision - we cannot convince someone who doesn't want to give up to do so - impossible - it actually makes us go the other way!
> *



Well I haven't had one today! I smoked my last one yesterday and I will try and not buy any today, basically I will go out and spend all my money on something else so I can't buy any later!


----------



## Aulë

> _Originally posted by Idril _
> *Aulë, how old do you think I am, you little whipper snapper?!? John Wayne indeed (for those not in the know - John Wayne used to advertise cigarettes as being good for you health! and I only know this because of the tobacco law suits, not because I was there). *



Hmm....Somewhere between 30 and 45?


----------



## Idril

hehe - that's more like the date of those ads came out - I tried to find a date, but it must be about 1930's.

Here are some examples from ASH:



> Physicians and athletes: 1929: Lucky Strike advertisements claim that "20,679 physicians have confirmed the fact that Lucky Strike is less irritating to the throat than other cigarettes" and at "Many prominent athletes smoke Luckies all day long with no harmful effects to wind or physical condition.
> 
> Nose and throat: 1939: "Philip Morris – a cigarette recognised by eminent medical authorities for its advantages to the nose and throat".
> 
> Throat irritation: 1942: The latest Philip Morris advert says : "Inhaling need not mean throat-irritation for you" .
> 
> More doctors: 1946: 23 December: RJ Reynolds runs an advert in Life Magazine "More Doctors Smoke Camels Than Any Other Cigarette".
> 
> No irritation: 1949: The latest Camel advert says: " Not one case of throat irritation due to smoking Camels!".
> 
> Deceptive advertising: 1950: March The US Federal Trade Commission declares RJRs' adverts to be false and deceptive. For example, claims that smoking Camels "renews and restores bodily energy" were "clearly false and deceptive, there being in tobacco smoke no constituent which could possible create energy".
> 
> Health protection: 1952: Lorillard advertises Kent by stating:
> "If you think you are among those sensitive smokers – if you worry about the harmful effects of smoking …No other cigarette approaches such a degree of health protection and taste satisfaction." .
> 
> Deceptive advertising: 1958: The US House Government Operations Committee says the industry has "deceived" the public through their advertising of filter-tip cigarettes:
> "Unfortunately, the much publicised health protection – that is, less nicotine and tar – was an unpublicised causality. The filter cigarette smoker is, in most cases, getting as much or more nicotine and tar from the filter than he would get from the regular cigarette the advertisers have persuaded him to abandon – for his health’s sake".



This actually makes scary reading


----------



## Arvedui

Just one question, Idril:
If you have descided to stop smoking, then why don't you?
I mean, three cigarettes a day? Then you are a smoker!

Bad girl! 

Just go ahead and quit. I know you can do it.


----------



## Eriol

Can't you dip the mouth end of the cigarettes into pepper or something like it, just after buying them?



Seriously, in stressful moments I usually rely on good memories. You have those, right? They are more than enough to relax you. When you think you need a cigarette, think about something good that happened in your life, revive it (much like an elf and his waking dreams  ).

Sure you can do it!


----------



## Estrella

Another similar method, is playing the " what if" game. it's like, what if cliffard the big red dog met the taco bell chihuaha... -laughs imagining the scene- you get lost in the story... and you forget about anything else. Or i find that a good game of Mahjong or a word search helps.


----------



## Theoden_king

Alright, thats it I'm going to quit (or try) 



> _Originally posted by Idril_
> *Because you have only just restarted - it will be easier to give up now rather than later. *



I sure hope so.


----------



## Idril

DAY 23 

Wow - Theoden_King - good for you. Are you going to use any aids? I have loads of the lozenges - I can post you a box if you'd like (it was free).
I have been very naughty - yesterday I had 5! But I'd been on a school trip with a bunch of 5 yr olds and so so tired and stressed out, when I came home and then hubby did the 12 hr night shift - and yes I have loads of excuses to justify my bad habbit

But I have promised myself, when this pack of tobacco is finished -that it! I prob. have enough to make 1 more.


----------



## Idril

DAY 24 

Well, I finished the last of my tobacco (it was actually dust) last night and I have promised myself, I won't give in. So I have been ciggie free all day thus far. *sigh* still only 6 hrs till bedtime and oblivion. 

*wonders* how Theoden_King is holding out .


----------



## Celebthôl

You promised to more than just yourself about that!! dont forget it!


----------



## Idril

hehe, I didn't forget making the promise to you too Thôl  I am working hard at keeping it, otherwise you may not come and help replace my 100m of fencing!


----------



## Celebthôl

HEHE, yeah, remeber your fence is counting on you


----------



## FREEDOM!

Keep it up!


----------



## Idril

DAY 25 

*reaches out for Thol's neck*
*frustration kicking in* going to kick down fence!
Gosh I'm really suffering this morning. Beware, I'm in a foul, grumpy mood  

*panic attack setting in* seemed to be panicing about nothing in specifc.

arghhhh..... *smacks child hand away as he tries to steal my last Werther's Original toffee*.

Yesterday, it seemed I was eating non stop I need pastries and scream cakes! I went shopping Sat. and couldn't find a single, decent cake to consume. The English are sooo bad at baking. Where are all my continential friends - send me yummy gateauxs!

*depression setting in* has it only been 36 hrs? gad! *sigh*

I think I need to do something - what? Eat!


----------



## Celebthôl

you could start on that fence


----------



## Theoden_king

> _Originally posted by Idril _
> *DAY 24
> *wonders* how Theoden_King is holding out . *



I haven't had any since Friday night  but yesterday I really wanted one but my mum forced me to not have one. So I guess I can thank her for that


----------



## Idril

YAYYYYYY Theoden_King! well done and keep going


----------



## Arvedui

Keep up the good work, both of you.

It is terrible the first week, but if when you have made it, you have something to feel proud about.

Save the money you are not using on tobacco, and after a while reward yourselves with something you have wanted for a long time.


No, no, no. Not cigarettes


----------



## Eriol

Go to the beach, Idril. The beach is perfect for not smoking.

Oh, no beach?



Seriously, go outside. Indoors are conducive for smoking.


----------



## Idril

Beach? Ha ha ha - you jest surely. The nearest beach is at least 3 hrs away and it's the North Sea (brrrrr) - kinda cold

Now if I could go to a beach in Brazil - that would definately be wow!

You're right about being indoors - I never smoke outdoors.

Are you going to take an FAQ question to work on? See here for question bank http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11885


----------



## Eriol

In a public health effort, I bring this thread back to the top.

We can't let Idril off the hook!

Unless, of course, she wants us to...


----------



## Theoden_king

> _Originally posted by Idril _
> *
> You're right about being indoors - I never smoke outdoors.
> 
> *



Neither do I. How long has it been Idril? I still haven't had one but it's getting harder!


----------



## Idril

DAY 26 

Thanks Eriol.

Good job Theoden_King! It's been 3 days but I had one yesterday. I was so grumpy and out of sorts - hubby went and bought me a pack of tobacco! Can you believe it! *sigh* he can't bare to see me miserable and suffering. I'll have to borrow your mom.

Apparently nicotine rewires the brain! Making us desperate for a drag. I found this brilliant site - it's worth checking out - it made me feel a bit better and it helps to understand our enemy and how it works!

How Nicotine Works 

Keep going Theoden_King and so will I.


----------



## Theoden_king

Idril how are you holding up? Over the past week I've only had two but I've started drinking tea a lot more than I used too. Oh well at least tea isn't as bad an addiction as smoking!


----------



## Idril

DAY 30 

Great work Theoden_King - tea is good - lots of anti-oxsidents (sp). 

I'm not doing too bad - I'm still holding out

Did you know, if you ate 4 cigarettes, the nicotine would kill you?


----------



## Eriol

Hey Idril, I thought of a way that you could nag me too. I am planning to take one hour off three days in each week to swim -- for some months now . I will check this good academy tomorrow about it. (Or will I? ).

So you could nag me about this if you want .


----------



## Idril

Eriol - "With pleasure!" *rubbing hands together gleefully*

Hang on a sec,  are you calling me a nag? "humph!"


----------



## Eriol

no, I'm calling _me_ a nag... and giving you a free-gift certificate to be one as well. 

Don't you want to try it? Nagging is good for your health, comes in three different flavors, and has the FDA seal of approval.


----------



## Estrella

ahh...eriol, wasn't there something bout nagging causing increased risk for sprains, or did it cause swelling of the appendages... anyway, it's funner just to get into arguements with people untill they give up, and announce you the winner.
Hey Theodin... i was pretty hooked on peach tea for awhile, couldn't sleep without it. I'm still working on falling asleep with out the nature music... sigh... maybe someday. I guess it's better than sleeping pills. Hey Idril.. I think i can, i think i can, i think i can, I think i can.... hehe


----------



## Eriol

I thought I was a nag only in this thread... do you mean I am an established _nag_?

I guess I can't offer any alleviating circumstances -- that would be nagging .


----------



## FREEDOM!

Hey guys, Keep going.

I've had my computer packed up for a week, i just moved, and i just got it hooked up.


----------



## Estrella

Nag all you want, oh your nagginess!  nah... i don't get mad... and i don't consider it nagging, but then again, i thrive on insults, and it's hard to get me mad in the first place. alleviating circumstances=advice. keep going, and oh, i finally didn't wake up once all night! it was wonderful. I can sleep!


----------



## Idril

DAY 30

So Estrella, what shall we nag you about? 

I'm a mom and my kids claim I'm an expert nagger (I can't think why they think that way. I shall have to interrogate them about this *evil grin*).

So Eriol, have you been swimming yet? When are you going?

It's been 7 days (I think?), so I'm hanging in there. I've gone back to the patches because everytime I thought I needed a lozenge, I kept saying to myself I could have a fag instead.

Theoden_King: how are you doing?


----------



## Arvedui

What do the patches taste like?
I would have thought that lozenges tasted better?

Well, it is your choice  

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Estrella

stupid question break: what the heck is a Lozenge?


----------



## Idril

hehe, ahrmmm - I've not tasted the patches! I haven't tried to stick 'em on my tongue, yet. The patch is a constant delivery system, unlike the lozenge and the gum.

A lozenge is a tablet you suck - like cough sweets tend to be called throat lozenges. I have nicotine lozenges which I suck a little and tuck in my cheek to dissolve *sigh* (they taste bitter and bug my throat - hence why I don't like using them).

I have to admit the little devil 'Nick-o-Teen' (thanks to Anc) is terrorising me this morning. Arghhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Theoden_king

This morning I had one because I had an exam and I was so unbelievably stressed (and tired) but I think I'm doing pretty good so yay me!


----------



## Idril

YAY!!!!! THEODEN_KING 

Look how many times I've lapsed over the last month

Don't despair over one - did you find it tasted, not very nice?
I fopund after I'd not for a few days the cigarrette didn't taste as good - but the buzz was more intense.

Good Luck with your exam


----------



## Theoden_king

Yeah, the rush of it was like when I first started. I'm trying to not have one tomorrow when I do my second exam


----------



## Idril

hehe - now, now - remember you're supposed to be giving up, not rediscovering the joys of smoking 

*sigh* I could really do with one now. But I shan't, I am determined to close this thread...... one day soon.


----------



## Theoden_king

No, don't have one, I know I really can't say much but one of us has to succeed!


----------



## Idril

We both have to succeed! I'm not leaving you behind!

(sounds like we're in the Army or something)


----------



## Theoden_king

I'm sure we both will, eventually or get lung cancer and die before we succeed. Either way we won't smoke anymore.


----------



## FREEDOM!

Man I had my Geometry final last week, and I finally figured out why you people smoke. Keep going guys.


----------



## Estrella

I know how you feel, freedom, try physics....i was writing in formula symbols for about 6 months after school ended. i'd write V with a vector over it for speed! If I had smoked, i would of been in trouble. Too many numbers!


----------



## Eriol

*nag, nag...*


----------



## Idril

Well. I'm still off the cigarettes

Eriol: How's your swimming going - or has it gone
Theoden_King: How are you doing? I hope you're still hanging in there


----------



## Theoden_king

I had two on Friday but I haven't had one since then, still I think thats pretty good. When did you last have one Idril? I think I'm getting healthier, well not really but it would be nice


----------



## Eriol

Great news!

That academy was no good  Too small a pool, limited time, etc. But hey, I did go there and check it out!

Now I'm looking for another.


----------



## Idril

Theoden_King: oh no - you can't have any . It's 14 days, I think.

Eriol: Excuses, excuses  Looking at the pool doesn't count . So how long does it take to find another pool?


----------



## Eriol

I have to find one first. I'm an extremely busy person! I have to check on this Forum amazingly often!

Addicted, me? who told you that?

Not at all!

Denial? There's nothing to deny. I just, you know, _feel good_ here.

It feels good...


----------



## Theoden_king

14 days wow! Keep it up. Well its hard but I'm determined to stop, I started using patches now so that should help (in theory) they don't seem to be doing anything at the minute though.


----------



## Idril

Eriol: maybe we can block your access to the forum 

Theoden_king - the patch stops the nicotine craving, but it does nothing for the 'habit' - like one when you wake or go to the loo.....


----------



## Eriol

What do you suggest, a patch?

or a lozenge?


----------



## Theoden_king

Or one everytime the minute hand is on 12....  Well my friend had this thing that was shaped like a ciggarette that you inhale and it stops the nicotine craving and you can still feel like your holding a ciggarette so that might be better.....


----------



## Idril

hehe Eriol, how about a girlfriend (esp. if she's not into Tolkien)

Theoden_King - could could twiddle something between your fingers, if you miss doing something. I think the patch is the best as you don't get the urge (or not as much).


----------



## Eriol

My girlfriend wouldn't block my access to the Forum... 

Of course!



I have more reason to fear the boss...


----------



## Idril

So who's the boss? 

The girlfriend isn't suppose to block your access, but to help you cope with no access (withdrawal) to the forum


----------



## Eriol

Well, the boss is... the boss!

Should I describe her?


----------



## Idril

Oh yes please  I'm intrigued.......


----------



## Eriol

Early forties, blonde, thin, 5' tall, very nice


----------



## Athelas

So were you finally able to quit?


----------



## Idril

YES, Yes yes! *does a little dance* , I just checked and it over 17 weeks!

I'm so glad someone found this thread and dragged it back up, so I can thank everyone for the wonderful support given to me during this trial. 3 cheers for my Fabulous Tolkien Forum Friends

Theoden_King, how did you get on?


----------



## Theoden_king

Not too bad actually, there has been the odd one or two when I've been out some nights but all in all I think I've done quite well.

Congratulations Idril, 17 weeks thats very impressive!


----------



## Idril

Yay!! *does a little dance* !. Just take each day as it comes and you'll be ok. Soon you'll tell me you've gone for a period with _no_ ciggies.

We'll have to keep this thread alive just to check your progress.


----------



## Athelas

Congratulations Irdril! What changes have you noticed in your life since you quit?


----------



## Snaga

Yay! Congratulations Idril!

I gave up too... although I don't like the term 'giving up' since there is nothing to give up. I just decided to stop smoking, because smoking is rubbish. There's a bit more to it, but 90% of the addiction is in the mind, and when I thought of it as not a big deal to stop smoking, suddenly it was easy. The more you tell yourself its hard to quit, the harder it gets.


----------

